# Turkey Baster



## divealso (Jan 29, 2009)

Who uses a turkey baster to "blow" off their rocks? Is this the recommended method?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I use it sometimes, I also sometimes use a weak powerhead and sometimes just fan my hand. All work well!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well IMO a turkey baster is a reefers best friend for blowing off rocks and spot feeding


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

For spot feeding I use a tube made from a 1" slip by 1/2" threaded elbow. I thread in a 24" sprinkler extension type 1/2" PVC pipe. This way your fingers fit in the elbow to drop the pellets down the tube.


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the baster to clean off my rocks about once a week and let the filters catch the debris.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I spot feed mysis, brine, cyclopeez and oyster eggs thats why I use the turkey baster


----------



## MrBen0101 (Jan 27, 2009)

Love mine. I use it for spot cleaning wast off sand, blowing off rocks, and spot feeding.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, you should use it, to spot feed, and clean any unwanted algae off your LR


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

i also use a turkey baster to blow off my rocks.


----------

